# Anyone else getting the itch to fish again?



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I just went for the first time on Saturday since early October. It was really great to get back on the water and wet a line. Lost a big girl on a spinnerbait but did catch a couple more. Nothing big, but it felt great to reel one in again.
Here's my first fish of the year.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i have been waiting to go fishing all winter, ice fishing just isnt the same.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I know i am


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice smallie!!! And I am. I just bought a new G. Loomis rod and a new Daiwa Steez baitcaster.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i still got a foot of snow and two feet of ice... its gonna be a while before the boat comes out


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats a large mouth isnt it?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i sure am


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't wait to get back down in the creek again this summer. spent almost every day down there fishing with my friends. caught over 550 fish to. Gonna break the record this summer.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I think about every bottom fish specie in Florida is now closed thanks to NOAA and PETA plus with the price of fuel and lack of work I don't think we will ever be fishing again. :angry::sad:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thats a large mouth isnt it?


Yup. Here's a smallie.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am, can't wait to tear up the bass this spring!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I am, can't wait to tear up the bass this spring!


your the lucky one  you get to fish for those big arse florida bass! haha


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well ive been doing a TON of fishing! here are some pics of the last 2 weekends! one is a stringer of 9 fish and the other is a stringer of 6. bith days i caught 30 i just kept the biggest ones!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I caught 2 bass on monday. It felt so good to real in a fish.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

ya but it will be a while we still got two feet of ice on the pond i guess i can ice fish for another month


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Yup. Here's a smallie.


It looked like a smallie from the pic, my bad.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Boy I am. First tournament is April 3, I'm breaking the boat out this weekend, get everything tuned up for this season.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I usually just catch bluegills and bullheads but havent fished here in mexico since dad doesnt want to go. A shame since we fry up every weekend 5+lbs. bass and huge carp, among others


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

man you guys' large moth bass aren't near the size of the ones down here. I guess that's the one nice thing about living in Florida lol!
I was going to buy me a new rod and rell combo, one of the bass-pro ones since my dad and I have used them for a while and they are really nice reels and they have really nice rods too. my top water rod is a 6' pistol grip bass pro rod with a bass pro extreme baitcaster reel. then for my worm rod I have a 6'6" pro star rod I think a medium heavy I'm not sure and I have another bass-pro baitcaster reel.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im going trout fishing on march 1st, I have went every year since I have been 5. Most of my family on my dads side goes up there so its cool.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> man you guys' large moth bass aren't near the size of the ones down here. I guess that's the one nice thing about living in Florida lol!
> I was going to buy me a new rod and rell combo, one of the bass-pro ones since my dad and I have used them for a while and they are really nice reels and they have really nice rods too. my top water rod is a 6' pistol grip bass pro rod with a bass pro extreme baitcaster reel. then for my worm rod I have a 6'6" pro star rod I think a medium heavy I'm not sure and I have another bass-pro baitcaster reel.


get a ST. croix mojo bass!! great feel too it. and top that off with a diawa reel.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

HECK YEA im ready, im waiting on the water to warm up enuff to kill these dorado and grouper!!!! These are from may a year ago!!! My son was in heaven on this trip!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Planning on hitting a smallie stream tomorrow after school for a couple hours. Hopefully I'll have some more pics to add.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I went trout fishing on Tuesday it was fun.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im gonna have to buy new gear since I sold most of my stuff before im moved here. Any recomendations on cheap rods/reels?


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Im gonna have to buy new gear since I sold most of my stuff before im moved here. Any recomendations on cheap rods/reels?



SHIMANO, SHIMANO, AND MORE SHIMANO. I have a Shimano Citica baitcaster on a Cabelas Fish Eagle II Rod and I love it. Best rod for the money IMO. also i got a shimano sahara spinning on a Fish Eagle II, also a tremendous setup. By the way, shimano makes the best spinning reels in the world and there ain't nobody that can argue with that. What are you fishing for Need-a-bow?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> Im gonna have to buy new gear since I sold most of my stuff before im moved here. Any recomendations on cheap rods/reels?


A cheap but good option on reels is pflueger. What kind of fishing will you be doing? You cant go wrong with a shakespeare ugly stick or synergy rods.


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

again i never stopped lol, just had to cut through 18" of ice. 

first pic is from december 5 and second is the 29th



















Dave


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I usually fish for cats in rivers or some lakes and Im always fishing for bluegills and bullheads with my buddies. I had a couple of ugly sticks and liked them except for that I would have liked them a little stiffer since its kinda hard to cast light weight sinkers with it compared to other rods Ive had.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i just bought a new rod, a st croix mojo bass. 2nd one now, love it, now i have that rod on my bait caster and my spinning. cant wait to hit some tourneys this spring.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Anybody been fishing lately?


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

yea..bass...been catchin em too!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> yea..bass...been catchin em too!


Good stuff. I've been tearing 'em up lately just not much size. Caught my best of the year this morning though.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I caught a 3.5 pounder the other day. She was real thick, either they haven't spawned down here yet, or she had just been eating real well.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Both of my big blues i caught yesterday had a bunch of eggs in 'em.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

really slow out here.. water is really cold and weeds haven't even started to come up.... should be more fun in a week


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am going out tomorrow....I haven't been out to 2 of my 3 spots for bass yet, so tomorrow morning is going to look like a scouting expedition for bass.

My one honey hole should have some 4+ pounders in it now...Been almost a year since I fished there and they were 3+ last year.


----------

